# Same time/same location daily



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a very very steep ridge behind the house. On the top of this ridge is a 400+ acre 10 yr old cutover (super thick). Facing the ridge (north side) --- east end is about 2mi + square hard wood, center has 5 yr old cutover (thick) and to the west is appr. 1+/- mile of 12 yr pine. In the center of the ridge, a coyote will start barking twice and give a couple of short high pitch howls about :30 min after sunset and another will join after the first coyotes series. They will do this for about 20 seconds and thats all.

THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR ABOUT 7 TO 10 DAYS

What is going on in this situation?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

My guess is a den site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Booty Call?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I think they are just seein who is out there coyotes are very curious and vocal to each other


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nobody's been in there to smoke them yet?? That would drive me nuts!

Chris C.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

den sight---thats what i was thinking

they did the same thing in the same exact spots again tonight-- the one starts the whole thing is in the upper end of a thick thick draw that is facing my house (its as if i should be able to see it). and the other is in the same type of area but in the older cut over.

could it be two different dens --- do they den that close (500 to 600 yards) to one another?

also meant to mention that my neighbors both said that last thursday, the pasture below my house sounded as if it was full off yotes. one of the neighbors said he was going to go down there and see how many he could give a shot of lead poison but for some reason he didnt.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

more than likely a den site. Go check it out maybe put up trail cam one with out a flash ,for that would spook them.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

sounds like you got some hunting to do..............Good Luck! and post pics


----------

